# Deadlifts for a bad back !



## kingrollo (25 Jan 2022)

Sounds like a recipe for disaster doesn't it ?. I've had load of back problems over the years - needing steroid injections and more recently nerve ablation to keep the pain under control. OA of the facet joints and bulging discs have shown up on various scans. 

Brother in law who is a PT suggested I start doing dead-lifts - I nearly spat my beer out laughing ! . He offered me a free PT session -(on the proviso I could be at the gym at the crack of dawn !!!)

He went through the technique with all the checks to make sure I was lifting correctly - and to my utter amazement the pain subsided pretty rapidly over the next couple of weeks. I've been doing them 2 or times a week for about 5 weeks now. I won't claim its a miracle cure as my back pain has a habit of coming back with a bang when I least expect it.

Just thought I would share in case it helps anyone else.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Sounds like a recipe for disaster doesn't it ?. I've had load of back problems over the years - needing steroid injections and more recently nerve ablation to keep the pain under control. OA of the facet joints and bulging discs have shown up on various scans.
> 
> Brother in law who is a PT suggested I start doing dead-lifts - I nearly spat my beer out laughing ! . He offered me a free PT session -(on the proviso I could be at the gym at the crack of dawn !!!)
> 
> ...


As a fellow lumbar disc/sciatic nerve damage sufferer I will try anything. I recently actually bought a barbell set so might research the proper technique and do a bit too. I am also getting a Concept 2 rower delivered today, which again with good technique, is known to strengthen the back so here's hoping.


----------



## si_c (25 Jan 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Sounds like a recipe for disaster doesn't it ?. I've had load of back problems over the years - needing steroid injections and more recently nerve ablation to keep the pain under control. OA of the facet joints and bulging discs have shown up on various scans.
> 
> Brother in law who is a PT suggested I start doing dead-lifts - I nearly spat my beer out laughing ! . He offered me a free PT session -(on the proviso I could be at the gym at the crack of dawn !!!)
> 
> ...


It kind of makes sense to me, the right exercise can strengthen your core and back helping to alleviate the cause of the pain - in the same way that a physiotherapist would recommend specific exercises to help build strength.

I'm not a clinician and there could well be circumstances where doing this could be a serious risk to your long term health, but if it's working for you and you're doing it correctly then that's great news


----------



## kingrollo (25 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> As a fellow lumbar disc/sciatic nerve damage sufferer I will try anything. I recently actually bought a barbell set so might research the proper technique and do a bit too. I am also getting a Concept 2 rower delivered today, which again with good technique, is known to strengthen the back so here's hoping.



I think a decent PT really helped. But so many of them aren't decent - he broke into into a list of steps and checks (it took me ages to do my first set of 5 !!) first few sessions on my own I sent him videos which was useful.

One of the best tips - was as you are down there grip the bar - then what he called 'bend the bar' this engages your shoulders and sort of braces you for the lift.


----------



## Saluki (25 Jan 2022)

kingrollo said:


> I think a decent PT really helped. But so many of them aren't decent - he broke into into a list of steps and checks (it took me ages to do my first set of 5 !!) first few sessions on my own I sent him videos which was useful.
> 
> One of the best tips - was as you are down there grip the bar - then what he called 'bend the bar' this engages your shoulders and sort of braces you for the lift.


My PT says ‘bend the bar’ too.


----------



## cougie uk (25 Jan 2022)

A good PT is invaluable. 
I went to a Boot Camp session at a gym once for fun. It was enjoyable but the two PT's weren't joining in. 
Because they were both injured. 
I didn't go back there again. 

If you do have a bad back look for a good Pilates teacher too.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> As a fellow lumbar disc/sciatic nerve damage sufferer I will try anything. I recently actually bought a barbell set so might research the proper technique and do a bit too. I am also getting a Concept 2 rower delivered today, which again with good technique, is known to strengthen the back so here's hoping.


I am a Concept 2 rower with a very dodgy back, including a couple of operations. Whilst a rowing Erg can be great, you do need very good technique. I strongly suggest you don't just jump on and go. Checkout this guy "Rowalong" 
View: https://youtu.be/5btg_WhRHaI
and in particular this programme is very good 
View: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8ookhrQKwvJBCjl2gfYOZ8xdLoA1f5z0


----------



## keithmac (19 Jun 2022)

I used to weightlift years ago and genuinely can't remember ever having any back pain.

Might have to try some light lifting again as my back isn't in best condition.


----------

